# Datei einlesen in C++



## Butterbrot28 (9. Okt 2010)

Hi, ich weiß, dass C++ und Java nicht gleich sind, dennoch hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. Experten für C++ gibt es sicherlich auch hier...
Für euch sicherlich etwas lachhaft meine Frage, aber ich hatte seit etlichen Jahren kein C++ Anwendungen mehr, jetzt setzt es der Prof aber voraus. 
Ich würde gern eine Datei einlesen (txt Datei, oder SCH Datei, die lasse ich immer von meinem normalen Editor anzeigen). 
Diese Datei sieht wie folgt aus: 

10 5 0 0 0 
0 1 4 3 2 1 8 [0] [0] [0] [0] 
1 1 1 10 [2] 
2 1 3 4 11 7 [5] [9] [0] 
3 1 1 9 [3] 
4 1 2 11 5 [6] [4] 
5 1 2 11 6 [9] [-5] 
6 1 3 5 7 11 [-4] [-4] [10] 
7 1 2 8 11 [-4] [5] 
8 1 2 11 7 [7] [-2] 
9 1 1 11 [7] 
10 1 2 11 1 [5] [-3] 
11 1 0 
0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
1 1 2 5 7 8 4 6 
2 1 9 10 8 0 8 10 
3 1 6 9 9 0 4 5 
4 1 6 0 8 0 5 5 
5 1 9 0 8 6 3 4 
6 1 10 8 9 4 9 9 
7 1 5 6 3 0 6 9 
8 1 7 6 8 2 0 10 
9 1 7 0 8 10 3 0 
10 1 5 0 8 0 10 0 
11 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
10 10 10 10 10 
7 4 5 2 5 

Diesen Inhalt würde ich gern einlesen und dann nur den 'zweiten Teil' der Datei also: 

0 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
1 1 2 5 7 8 4 6 
2 1 9 10 8 0 8 10 
3 1 6 9 9 0 4 5 
4 1 6 0 8 0 5 5 
5 1 9 0 8 6 3 4 
6 1 10 8 9 4 9 9 
7 1 5 6 3 0 6 9 
8 1 7 6 8 2 0 10 
9 1 7 0 8 10 3 0 
10 1 5 0 8 0 10 0 
11 1 0 0 0 0 0 0 
10 10 10 10 10 
7 4 5 2 5 

so einlesen, dass ich die 3. Spalte mit der jeweilen nächsten Spalte (4., 5., 6.,..) derselben Zeile miteinander multipliziere und ausgebe. 
Ich denke dieses ist mit Abzählen möglich, aber, manchmal is der "erste Teil" der Datei kürzer (dieser Matrix), deswegen, frage ich, ob es möglich ist, dass die Datei erst eingelesen wird, wenn in der 3. Spalte keine "0" ist. Aber nicht von Beginn an... 
Ich hoffe jemand versteht mich und könnte mir Hinweise geben. 
Wenn es geht vielleicht einen Code notiert, da ich momentan vor den Kopf gestoßen bin. 
Ist es wichtig, wo die Datei liegt? Oder MUSS diese im gleichen Ordner wie das Programm sein?


----------



## Jango (9. Okt 2010)

Was spricht gegen:

C/C++ Forum :: Index


----------



## Marcinek (9. Okt 2010)

selbst 5 sek googel ist schneller als das posting schreiben


----------



## Butterbrot28 (10. Okt 2010)

ja, habe ich auch dort gepostet, aber hier sind mehr Mitglieder, und Java uns C++ sind recht ähnlich...
Weiß denn keiner etwas dazu?


----------



## Jango (10. Okt 2010)

Butterbrot28 hat gesagt.:


> ja, habe ich auch dort gepostet, aber hier sind mehr Mitglieder,



Java-Forum = 23.671 Mitglieder
C++-Forum = 35.046 Mitglieder



Butterbrot28 hat gesagt.:


> und Java uns C++ sind recht ähnlich...



Mitnichten!


----------



## Runtime (10. Okt 2010)

TXT Datei einlesen @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe


----------

